# Headed for Peru.



## DTK (May 31, 2006)

I'm headed to Lima, Peru this Friday for a few days of mission work with a team from my church, June 2-10. I'll be preaching through a translator as well as doing some Bible teaching to children there, and we'll be doing some finishing work on benches used for seating in one of the churches there. Please keep us in your prayers. This is an area in the world where people knew virtually nothing of the Reformation.

DTK


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 31, 2006)




----------



## Herald (May 31, 2006)




----------



## Augusta (May 31, 2006)




----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 1, 2006)




----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 1, 2006)




----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 1, 2006)




----------



## Ivan (Jun 1, 2006)

Godspeed, Pastor King! May the Lord bless your work for Him. 

I'll be


----------



## DTK (Jun 12, 2006)

I want to thank all of you for your prayers. Apart from a few flight problems, we made it to and back from Peru successfully. I am so grateful to be home. We ministered to some very poor people, and were received well.

Thanks,
DTK


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 13, 2006)

Glad you made it back safe and sound. Praying that your labors in the Lord will bear much fruit.


----------



## DTK (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Glad you made it back safe and sound. Praying that your labors in the Lord will bear much fruit.


Thanks Joshua and Andrew,

I really enjoyed beyond words the opportunity to minister to those precious children. I'm told that my preaching to the church there (through a translator, who was very able) was well received. But I tend to believe that that was due to the giftedness and the godliness of the missionary, whom I believe took what I said and by the grace of God made it so much more effective than I could ever be.

Living conditions for the common folk of Lima, Peru are unspeakable. 

I am so very very grateful to be home, and it is being with my precious wife that makes home such a blessed place to be. She is absolutely the best!

DTK

[Edited on 6-22-2006 by DTK]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 21, 2006)

There's no place like home! However, remember how Calvin only wanted to spend a night in Geneva and push on to Basel or Strasbourg in the morning? God had other plans. Farel was the hotline from heaven. 

Whether or not you return to Peru one day, who knows whether you were called to play an important role in a child's life during your recent visit? (Esther 4.14) I am thankful for your willingness to serve the Master, who taught us to pray "not my will be done, but thine." May the Lord bless your labors for the kingdom, brother, wherever He takes you. 

[Edited on 6-22-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------

